# Getting my bazooka rebuilt



## Mudder on loverslane (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All, this question is kinda a Ontario, Canada based one, but lets hear from everyone I need to get 2 of my bazooka's rebuilt and now that Lou's in Woodbridge has closed, who do you use?? 2Buck have you used Brian at Interiors in London?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Why not have a go at it yourself? Just check out Columbias videos get the parts and go for it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I gotta agree with gazzy. I'm done sending my tapers to the shop. I did a massive rebuild of a half rotten puss-case and it turned out great. Just did some work to a Columbia I have and now the Tape Tech is due for some washers and bushings.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudder on loverslane said:


> Hi All, this question is kinda a Ontario, Canada based one, but lets hear from everyone I need to get 2 of my bazooka's rebuilt and now that Lou's in Woodbridge has closed, who do you use?? 2Buck have you used Brian at Interiors in London?


Yes I use Brian at Winroc

But I'm also one of those type of guys that wont even change my own oil on my car, or any other mechanical work, I suck at it. Hell, I'm so lazy, I will even drop my zook off to him to repair, if the cable breaks, and that's a easy repair

If your looking to just tune your zook up, and your the mechanical type, then like the other guys on this site, I would recommend doing it yourself. To be honest, if it's just a basic tune up on the zook (replacing parts) Brian just gets his daughter to do it. But if there is something majorly wrong with your zook, where it don't work or something, Then he takes over.

Only other thing I can tell you is,, I have sat in his shop at his house drinking his brown pop, watching him work on tools. He gets tools sent to him from all over the place to work on. If he gets too swamped with orders, his daughter does the zooks, b/c in his words their straight foreword to do. Well the angle head and box re-builds need more attention to detail and finesse done to them. So he always does them...... 

So if your like me, and suck at fixing things, then Brian's your man:thumbup:, but if your good at mechanical stuff, then you can order the parts from him............. heres his email [email protected]


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Went into Ames the other day to price a few parts thinking I could come out with a good deal.... unfugging believalbe what they wanted to charge. Ill post some comparable prices when I get home later


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok so I picked up a DM zook that's missing a few parts but besides that is clean and almost new like condition. Went into Ames to see if I could get a hook up through them (after pricing from Allwall), cause all the parts needed are interchangeable :whistling2:

Ames Price Allwall
Pushrod 72.59  51.31
Entire Piston Cup Asmbly 196.99 About $40 for Columbia parts
Entire Cover Plate Asmbly 235.85 Close to 120

I looked at the clerk and had to laugh and gtf out of there. That's close to half the price of a new gun


----------

